# Refrigerator Roof Top Vent Cover?



## Herbicidal

Our roof top vent cover is looking pretty sad and needs to be replaced. Our fridge is a Dometic rm2652. Has anyone replaced their roof top cover before? I've done some searching and found a 'universal' cover. Check this link: roof top vent cover. Scroll down the page to order # 42161. Here's another one (possibly the same?) option #2. Other suggestions?









Thanks in advance!


----------



## CamperAndy

There is nothing wrong with any of the vent covers and there is really no reason to get one from Dometic. Just check out your local RV dealer and see what they have in stock, pick one that looks good to you.


----------



## jasonrebecca

Your second link looks to be the same that Camping World offers.


----------



## Herbicidal

Thanks folks! I did not see that cover on my initial search at Camping World. I'll probably just order/pickup that one from C.W since I have a store 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## Pooh&Tigger

Have you thought about the one that has a solar fan built in, it's suppose to improve the cooling of the fridge? I've researched it, but have not yet purchased.


----------



## Herbicidal

I did, but honestly, we have not had any problems with the fridge keeping food cold enough. I'm just going to buy the "regular" version and call it done. My local C.W has them in stock.


----------



## Herbicidal

Well that was too easy. I drove to Camping World after work and they had a stack of like 15 roof top fridge vent covers sitting on a shelf. Grabbed one, paid for it and I was out the door. I kept my blinders on so I wouldn't be tempted to buy anything else. Focus! Focus! Focus! Once in awhile, some things ARE actually easy!


----------



## Nathan

Herbicidal said:


> Well that was too easy. I drove to Camping World after work and they had a stack of like 15 roof top fridge vent covers sitting on a shelf. Grabbed one, paid for it and I was out the door. I kept my blinders on so I wouldn't be tempted to buy anything else. Focus! Focus! Focus! Once in awhile, some things ARE actually easy!


Where do you find the blinders?!?! I need to get a set because I've never walked out of Campingworld with just one thing....


----------



## Herbicidal

Nathan said:


> Well that was too easy. I drove to Camping World after work and they had a stack of like 15 roof top fridge vent covers sitting on a shelf. Grabbed one, paid for it and I was out the door. I kept my blinders on so I wouldn't be tempted to buy anything else. Focus! Focus! Focus! Once in awhile, some things ARE actually easy!


Where do you find the blinders?!?! I need to get a set because I've never walked out of Campingworld with just one thing....








[/quote]For blinders, I used a homemade set. Basically a pair of 4x8 sheets of plywood with handles on one side so I could hold 'em up. This created a 'tunnel vision' effect plus they gave me the added 'benefit' of not being able to carry much of anything else! It was a little awkward maneuvering through the store, but it saved me a lot of money!


----------



## CamperAndy

You did get the dicor lap seal to reseal the new vent didn't you??


----------



## Herbicidal

Uhhhh, no. This one screws down in four places (posts) and looks like it would either just rest on top of the roof or just above it. There is a shallow arch at the bottom that would allow air flow up and in, but from what I can tell, this cover does not need any sealant.

Take a look at the picture (in the Camping World link provided earlier by Jasonrebecca) along the bottom edge. You can see how it's arches above the roof by maybe an inch. I don't think this one is designed to be sealed. (I can't get the link function to work in this old version of I.E still in use at work.)


----------



## Herbicidal

Well that replacement was about the easiest thing I've done to the ol' Outback in a long time! I had to pry out the old sealent in the screw holes of the old cover, un-screw the four screws and chuck it in the trash. The new cover had four dimples that showed you where to pre-drill the holes for a Dometic fridge, drilled those out and screwed on new cover. Done!







I thought it was going to be a much bigger pain in the a$$!

*Old:*









*New. It's even more aerodynamic!*


----------



## Nathan

The dicor goes over the screws...


----------



## Herbicidal

These screws sit right on top of the cover, whereas the old ones were counter-sunk and water could sit on top of the screw head. I suppose I could put some on top of the new screws for good measure.


----------



## Nathan

Herbicidal said:


> These screws sit right on top of the cover, whereas the old ones were counter-sunk and water could sit on top of the screw head. I suppose I could put some on top of the new screws for good measure.


I'd just worry about water dripping down into the internal workings of the fridge.


----------



## Bearhog

Here I go resurrecting an Old thread again!

When you replaced your fridge vent cover, did you get a good look down the passage to the coils and "workings of the fridge? I think I need to pull my cover and make sure my setup is creating a good draft. I'm afraid I may have some dead space above the fridge that is lessening the draft and reducing the cooling power of my fridge. I also want to install a cooling fan and I've always heard that placing the fan above the coils to pull hot air out was better than placing the fan below the coils and pushing air over them.

Thanks,

Ernie.


----------



## Herbicidal

Bearhog said:


> Here I go resurrecting an Old thread again!
> 
> When you replaced your fridge vent cover, did you get a good look down the passage to the coils and "workings of the fridge? I think I need to pull my cover and make sure my setup is creating a good draft. I'm afraid I may have some dead space above the fridge that is lessening the draft and reducing the cooling power of my fridge. I also want to install a cooling fan and I've always heard that placing the fan above the coils to pull hot air out was better than placing the fan below the coils and pushing air over them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ernie.


Hi Ernie, honestly I did not. It's pretty easy to remove the cover, just be careful if you're standing on a ladder next to the ol' Outback. It might be interesting to support a fan outside the fridge vent and turn it on. Then up top, feel with your hands around the roof vent for any air movement.


----------

